# Sno-way 22 series Plow wiring diagram????



## RubiconDan (Jul 2, 2011)

I just bought a used SNO-WAY 22 series plow for my Jeep Wrangler. I am need to know how to wire the plow to the jeep and make all the power connections. I have the factory SNO-WAY wiring harness and solenoid and control box. Please email me at [email protected] or let me know on here.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.snoway.com/service/Updates/97101023I.pdf

http://www.snoway.com/service/Updates/97101128c.pdf

http://www.snoway.com/service/Updates/97101024K.pdf


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.snoway.com/service/Accessories/97100737g.pdf

Should be in one of them


----------



## RubiconDan (Jul 2, 2011)

There are a lot of serial #s on all the parts on the plow. Which serial number and i looking for to match up.

Dan


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

On the Aframe, it will start 22


----------

